# Aunti Terri or Mindy



## hobbes28 (Dec 13, 2004)

We'd kinda like to start looking around for a daylab sometime soon and if ya'll have some good suggestions of places to start looking, it would be a ton-o-help.   eBay seems to only have one or two around from time to time.  As ya'll know, I like the manips but would like to get into the transfers too so I'm not sure if the 35plus would be the one or the II.  Help me!!! 

Thanks.


----------



## oriecat (Dec 14, 2004)

I've just got a vivitar slide printer, so I don't know anything about the daylabs, sorry!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 14, 2004)

For new machines http://www.daylab.com/

Back in the 80s Daylabs were designed as a daylight darkroom for color wet process, but it was more commonly use for B&amp;W. I would like to have one of these types.


----------



## terri (Dec 14, 2004)

No no, for the jack you have to lay out, that's too limited a system.   Looks like your prints have to be small ("up to" 4x6??) and the unit only takes 669 film - that's no fun!!   

I have the Daylab 35+.   It's more expensive in initial layout, yes - but slide film is cheap to buy and cheap to process, so for me it made the best economic sense in the long run.   

Plus, it's more versatile - you can do your fave process, the SX-70 manipulations, with a Daylab 35 or 35+.   These models take the SX-70 base.   With the same color head, you can pop on several different bases and use completely different film formats and speeds just by changing the settings.   

You can buy the Daylab 35 (or 35+) head from B&amp;H for fairly cheap, or get the standard 3x4 base with it that takes 669 film.    Or, get the head and buy the SX-70 base to start with, since that's your fave.      The SX-70 base alone will probably cost more than the head!!   It's not cheap, but once you have it, you're set for years.

I bought a film holder so I could use 4x5 sheet film, too.   The film alone gets kinda pricey, but it keeps for a very long time in the fridge and you have the advantage of single-sheet usage, you're not locked into running through a 10-pack.   Just another option.

None of it's cheap, but all of it's fun, and highly addictive.  Aunt Terri would not lie.   :twisted:   You might scroll through eBay, too, for the bases.   They're just pieces of plastic, frankly, and you stand to save a bundle if you find a good deal.   But I'd be careful getting a used color head from eBay; a few hard knocks and it may be compromised.

What else can I tell you about it?        I love Daylab; I think the world would be a better place if every household had one.     :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Dec 14, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> What else can I tell you about it?        I love Daylab; I think the world would be a better place if every household had one.     :mrgreen:



Suddenly I think Hobbes will be adding Daylab to his Christmas list 

Thanks for the advice Terri. This alternative stuff is pretty darn cool  8)


----------



## terri (Dec 14, 2004)

Take care of him, Alison, I am betting that a happy Hobbes is also the most fun Hobbes!     

Go for it, Santa.


----------



## Alison (Dec 14, 2004)

LOL, well, it is cheaper than the 10D he's been wanting


----------



## terri (Dec 14, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> LOL, well, it is cheaper than the 10D he's been wanting



See how easy that was??    :sillysmi: 

Now Hobbes, I want to know what you get and see some new stuff soon!


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 14, 2004)

I had been thinking it was going to have to be the 35+ but wasn't sure.  I like the way the conversation here has turned to my favor.   We may even find one when we're on antique alley next time or eBay will finally come up with one that looks good.

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Alison (Dec 14, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I had been thinking it was going to have to be the 35+ but wasn't sure.  I like the way the conversation here has turned to my favor.   We may even find one when we're on antique alley next time or eBay will finally come up with one that looks good.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys.



You forget you are a master at manipulations, things always go in your favor.


----------



## Ambrosia (Dec 14, 2004)

there was a pretty decent deal on ebay that ended sunday. I was real tempted... my boyfriend talked me down from getting it for xmas, though.  there *are* more important things I need for this hobby of mine than that right now, unfortunately.  :/

Plus, the college I go to has one and I'd like to test it out before i go and drop the dough on one.


----------

